# My Aqua Creation.........



## trustbran (Jun 21, 2006)

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

...Personally....



















I love it!!! Great job!!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

nice tank, what light fixture are you using?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice tank, i'm loving the glosso foreground. It looks nice and lushy, I bet cories will enjoy bouncing on those things! BTW, is that a 50g breeder or a 40g long?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I think its a 20g long.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh wow! looks bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Can you get an upclose shot of the rotala green for me?


----------



## trustbran (Jun 21, 2006)

The tank is a 35 Gallon....


----------



## Shady Milkman (May 30, 2006)

I like this tank a lot. How much lighting do you have?


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Wow this tank is very nice what are the dimensions of this tank and what are the specs? good job!


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

Its a very nice tank, the plants just look great!
I think it would be nice if you could give us more informations about your technics, ...


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Thats a lovely tank, nice and lush and green. Whats your light specs and fert reguime etc?

What is the plant that is in the back left corner? The big bush one which has been pruned to shape?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Some specs would be nice


----------



## artemism3 (May 21, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Super Duper! Really dense bushy growth!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, I love the effect that Rotala rotundifolia sp. green gives. All of the plants look so healthy.

I love the rocks. I have always preferred the rocky look versus wood. Just me. 

I really think you did a good job of minimizing equipment. Sure you see it but unlike some tanks it doesn’t ruin the tank. I am sure you would remove them for a contest but I only noticed it in the first picture. 

The simplicity of the plants is also nice. I only notice 4 species unless that is just some mutated Rotala rotundifolia sp. green and not regular rotundifolia. The basic plant choice is something that I admire.

The trimming was very well done. The only thing is the back right could have filled in a little. By the way what is that one of the stems looks like Diplis diandra but the rest look to big and seem to have too many leaves.

I don’t know why but I feel like it needs more of a mid ground or something. I don’t know why but it feels like something is missing. I am being really critical though. I think your tank looks awesome and it’s much better than anything I have done, but I thought I would give you my impression. This is one of my favorite tanks I have seen in a while. The nice carpet and the well placed space with the dark blue background. (Another side note: I just put a cloth, dark blue background on my new tank. Didn’t think this was that common to do. How did you keep it smooth? I have a problem in a corner and no matter how I stretch it still has those faint ripples in the cloth. Do you just hang or is it tight?)


----------



## trustbran (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments and thanks William for that great feedback you gave...


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

very nice...plants look so healthy and green, what kind of light do you use?
thanks


----------



## GreenMachine (Aug 18, 2006)

WOW...I love the rotala.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats one super cool tank man! give us more info!!!!!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Beautiful Tank!!! I Love It!


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

what are the brown colored called?


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Give us some information! Beautiful tank!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

The rocks are petrified wood...most likely the kind you can get from Arizona and those parts. The plant in the back right looks like Limnophila but there is another plant in there as well.

trustbran - we'd love some more info. I'm mostly interested in your trimming techniques (timing, procedure, grow-in time until photographing, topping/replanting, etc.) Thanks!


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I counted 9 seperate requests for specifications, maintenance, and equipment, excluding the request for tank size, since that was the only one you answered.

That has to be a record.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yah that is the most I have seen. Thats usually a good sign you did something right. 

I thought it looked like limnophila but the stem to the left top looked to skinny compared to the others.

One question trustbran. Is that a rogue stem of regular rotundifolia or is it a rotala green stem that grew in that color.


----------



## trustbran (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks guys for the positive feedback, sorry took long on the tank specs....
specs:
35 gallon
2x39 HO-T5 6500k
diy co2
ADA AquaSoil
Fluval 105(might be changing to an ADA stainlssteel filter soon)
aqualife:
Rotala R. Greens
Rotala I.
Glossostigma
Eleocharis Parvula
Limnophila
10 Simulans(Green Tetras)
10 H. Rasboras
6 Golden N. Ottos
Cherries
Amanos

As for tank maintainence I trim just about every two weeks now because the Rotalas grow very fast. No the that is not a rogue stem, I have Rotala I. towards the back of both bunches and the left side has some Indicia growing out into the front. For ferts I use Seachems and Kent products......


----------

